# Quick lunch ideas



## ostentatious (May 14, 2006)

Unless we have something leftover from the night before, I end up spending a lot of money buying lunches at Uni every week.

Does anyone have any suggestions of lunches that are quick to make and easy to transport? I leave for Uni at about 7.40am and have to travel about an hour by train.


----------



## roxybc (May 15, 2006)

I've found the key thing for me is to pack my lunch the night before.  I bring my lunch in a dorky little cooler bag, but I have a locker so I can stash it in there as soon as I get to school.  My university has several microwaves on campus that we can use as well.  A few of my fav things to bring for school lunches are:

Apples
Bananas
Oranges that I pre cut the night before
Homemade veggie chilli over a little bit of brown rice
Sandwhiches
Granola bars
Almonds
Low fat yogurt cups
Sliced seasoned chicken breast
Baby carrots and celery
Luna bars


----------



## Wattage (May 15, 2006)

Great idea ladies! I always struggle with this one but like roxy said, it is SO much easier and less hectic, stressful, etc. when you make it the night before. In the event that you can't or forget, I always keep things like lean cuisines, healthy request soup cups and the like on hand for those occassions where I need something to go in a flash. 

HTH!


----------



## Arella (May 15, 2006)

I've resigned myself to buying lunches at uni because I'm always in such a rush, but I find that if I make pasta the night before it works fine cold the next day.


----------



## mspixieears (May 15, 2006)

Not sure if you like seafood, but I get 2 pieces of bread and seal it in a container, and one of those small cans of tuna and make up a sandwich at lunchtime. I like tuna with lemon and dill best


----------



## ostentatious (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for all the ideas! I don't have a locker or anything at my Uni unfortunatley so I have to lug everything around with me!

I always forget about Tuna. I love it and it's really really easy to make a meal out of it!

I think I might cook some Pasta tonight to take this week. Thanks for all the ideas! Keep them coming!


----------



## mspixieears (May 15, 2006)

I love tuna too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus it's good for you, and you don't need to butter the bread to make a decent sandwich with it.


----------



## Wattage (May 15, 2006)

Tuna comprises an entire food group in my diet


----------



## Arella (May 15, 2006)

Greenseas make little tuna kits with a can, some biscuits and stuff. Or, if you want something more portable, you can get the flat packages that resemble cat food. (That makes it sound so much more appealing, doesn't it?)


----------



## ostentatious (May 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arella* 
_Greenseas make little tuna kits with a can, some biscuits and stuff. Or, if you want something more portable, you can get the flat packages that resemble cat food. (That makes it sound so much more appealing, doesn't it?)_

 
I should have mentioned that I'm looking for something a bit more filling than just tuna and biscuits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although, I do love those little Greenseas packs. 

Often I'm at Uni from 9am till 9pm. I think the best thing for me to do is to whip up some sort of pasta dish the night before. Does anyone have any recipes for Pasta with tuna?


----------



## Arella (May 15, 2006)

It's not exactly a recipe, but I usually just use canned diced tomatoes (or tomato paste), olives and tuna and that's tasty enough for me. And wow, 9 till 9? I thought 9 to 4 was bad!


----------



## Shimmer (May 15, 2006)

You can make salsa chicken, mozarella chicken, or sundried tomato chicken on sunday, portion it out into individual containers, freeze it and take one daily.
It won't melt completely through out the day if you keep it in a cooler and you can just pop it into a microwave.
My husband cooks these things on Sunday and that's our dinner through out the week...that way a meal isn't a huge ordeal with the kids.


----------



## ostentatious (May 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arella* 
_It's not exactly a recipe, but I usually just use canned diced tomatoes (or tomato paste), olives and tuna and that's tasty enough for me. And wow, 9 till 9? I thought 9 to 4 was bad!_

 
That sounds really good! And really simple.

My classes usually run from 9 - 4, but I often stay back late to get work done. It's usually quiet after about 7.30pm.


----------



## bottleblack (May 15, 2006)

Although planning the night before really is your best bet, I always make sure I stock up on healthy snacks/options that I can just throw in a bag before work - otherwise I'm eyeing the various fast food options nearby.  I try to regularly replenish my stock of fruit cups (probably wise to keep an eye on calories/sugar for these), yogurt, dried fruit, fat-free/sugar free pudding or Jello cups, reduced fat Cheez-Its, and precut veggies for snacking.  Tuna is a really good option, as others have mentioned.  My boyfriend buys the tear-off packets and throws a little bit of FF mayo or mustard and eats it straight out of the packet. Those plastic disposable Gladware containers are like, my best friend for lunchtime.  Sandwiches, salads, the little ones are good for bringing dips/dressings.  As long as you arm yourself with the right tools, you won't have a reason to go running to McDonald's at lunchtime! Hope that helps!


----------



## martygreene (May 15, 2006)

I make bento for myself and my boyfriend to take to work/class. Cooking Cute is a great place for bento ideas, recipes, and links to bento suppliers if you want to use real bento boxes. I just use little square snap n' lock containers I get at Target.


----------



## Spenser (May 16, 2006)

I'm not on campus as long as everyone else, but I try to avoid spending money on crap food when I'm lounging at Starbucks doing schoolwork...so I end up running on caffeine, nicotine, and sugar for days on end (v. v. bad for the waistline).  
AND I just met with my nutritionist last week and she had some nifty suggestions:
-mozzarella "string" cheese sticks
-crackers with some whole grain (I like Kashi TLC's)
-nuts (almonds, brazil nuts, unsalted raw pistachios)
-carrot sticks with hummus (easy to make at home)
-mini or cherry tomatoes, sugar snap peas
-yogurt and a baggie of cereal
-"instant" oatmeal or hot cereal to nuke
-mini aseptic milk or soymilk boxes


I love those bento boxes! I can't wait to get some!


----------



## ostentatious (May 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_I make bento for myself and my boyfriend to take to work/class. Cooking Cute is a great place for bento ideas, recipes, and links to bento suppliers if you want to use real bento boxes. I just use little square snap n' lock containers I get at Target._

 
What is bento? I've never heard of this before.


----------



## martygreene (May 16, 2006)

Bento is a Japanese single-portion meal that is eaten on the go (like take-out). Traditionally, a bento contains a small portion of fish or meat served with rice or noodles and accompanied by cooked/pickled/raw vegetables. Bento served in restaurants or for dinner are often presented in large lacquered boxes or trays, and convenience stores (in Japan anyway) often sell bento in disposable containers. Japanese moms often pack bento lunches for their husbands and children, and it is almost a contest in some circles to see who can pack the cutest lunch for their kid. For many though, it's a convienient way to keep portion sizes under control, and an easy means of making lunch. If you follow the traditional ratios of rice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rotein:veggies/fruits (Which you can find in various links at cooking cute) it's an easy way to eat a balanced meal too.


----------



## bottleblack (May 16, 2006)

Bento boxes are so adorable! I wish I could see that link, but LJ is blocked on my work computers.


----------



## Throwaway Style (May 16, 2006)

I am so about to buy a bento lunch box for taking my lunch to school.


----------



## sbetsy (May 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_I make bento for myself and my boyfriend to take to work/class. Cooking Cute is a great place for bento ideas, recipes, and links to bento suppliers if you want to use real bento boxes. I just use little square snap n' lock containers I get at Target._

 
Thanks for the cooking cute link - adorable!!!


----------



## sbetsy (May 16, 2006)

I have the same problem! Sometimes I solve it by making extra salad with the night before's dinner. Then I put it in a container for the next day. I find that if I put everything but the lettuce in, then the dressing and then the lettuce on top, the acidic dressing doesn't destroy the lettuce. Sometimes if I don't have a salad in the dinner, I find other parts of dinner and make it into a salad. I made fajitas the other night and I chopped up extra avocado, cheddar and tomatoes and had that with salad dressing the next day. 
I also buy those little low-fat string cheese or cheese slice package things and bring those with me. 
Oh! And a smoothie! I make a smoothie in a thermos and drink it at lunch - bananas, berries, low-fat plain yogurt, ice - all in the blender and then into the thermos. Very filling. My roommate likes it with vanilla yogurt but I think it is too sweet that way.
Make your own trail mix too - I use mixed nuts (unsalted) and dried fruit - cranberries!
An apple with a few slices of cheddar is great too. I always try to get some protein in there (cheese, nuts, thinly sliced meat) so that I don't get hungry again too soon.


----------

